# Skinny Panel



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> This is a first for me, I didn't know they even existed. Could be useful in certain applications.
> 
> View attachment 14300


That one looks like fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that thing fed with a 8 inch?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't wait to mount one sideways


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Is that thing fed with a 8 inch?


What, conduit? I don't understand.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Good for mounting on columns. Run a wireway out of the the top to a trough, and land all your neutrals and grounds up there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

CFL said:


> Good for mounting on columns. Run a wireway out of the the top to a trough, and land all your neutrals and grounds up there.


That would be a violation


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't know there were any _modern _I beam panels made....~CS~


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That would be a violation


What violation?


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That would be a violation


If you look in the Miscellaneous Electrical Requirements article, otherwise known as Wiring methods, this is allowed, 300.3(B)(4)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

CFL said:


> What violation?


 
I was thinking the grounded conductor had to be ran with the hots but found there's an exception for beam width panels:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I worked in a bunch of those when we demoed out an old mill building. They are a pain to work in when you are fighting around neutral bars and the like inside.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pick an appetizer from Column A, and an entree from Column B.


----------

